# BISCUIT the BIRTHDAY BOY



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Tomorrow is Biscuit's first birthday! arty: Hard to believe we were the nervous owners of a twelve week old puppy not that long ago. Now it feels like he has always been one of the family ! :angel: New puppy owners, take heart!

So here he is in his new coveralls, being _very very _patient with me. He's decided they're waaay cool, and is no longer paralyzed when wearing them, but is actually walking around like a normal dog. This bodes well for Halloween :biggrin1: !

The other photo is of a puppy birthday party he attended last week for the Bichon in the middle of the picture. Biscuit is on the right modeling his bee costume. The cap slipped down so now it looks like a hoodie, kind of devil-may-care. The sweet dog on the left is Sammy, also a Havanese, who looks much different from my dog, illustrating perhaps the "two breeds" conundrum, but we won't go there on this happy occasion.:croc:

So my question is, how do you celebrate your pup's birthday? I got him one of those stuffed birthday cakes that play happy birthday, but I want to do something more fun for him. I was thinking maybe a hike to the beach? The weather today in N. Cal. is gorgeous :biggrin1:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BISCUIT


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, what a cutie in his new duds! Made me laugh. Happy Birthday Biscuit!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy wonderful 1st birthday, Biscuit!

Amy, I think a trip to the beach sounds perfect! How fun.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I think a beach party would go over very well with Biscuit! He looks so great in his new overalls! 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BISCUIT! arty:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday Buscuit. I think a walk on the beach sounds wonderful. Maybe a few special treats too He looks great in his cool clothes!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

WOOOO :whoo: Biscuit is TOO darn cute  Look at those overalls! Gosh, he's SOOO squeezable and kissable! I agree with you on the "fall in love at the speed of light, theory", and I can sure see WHY! I think a hike to the beach is PERFECT!!!! Dogs love to smell all the groovy scents, especially places like that.

Well, we haven't celebrated a birthday yet, but when we do...it will probably be cold :smow: So..who knows? Maybe she'll like the cold this time around. Last year, I couldn't get her outside! ound:

Biscuit is SO lucky to Hav such great parents 

hugs and Happy Birthday,
Kara and Gucci!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday! The puppy party looks like a lot of fun. Since Mirabel was born on New Years we will just pretend everyone is celebrating her!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You guys are the best. Thank you for your warm wishes. Only this group would appreciate the occasion and the fun spirit of it. When I mention this to my friends they are, frankly, weirded out :suspicious: or speechless! ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday Biscuit!! The Hav on the far left looks like my Logan - I think it is just in the haircut!! A walk on the beach would probably be so nice for him. We cant do that here on the east coast - so go Run in the Sand, Splash in the ocean & have a great birthday Biscuit!!!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday to you,
Happy Birthday Sweet Biscuit,
Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Biscuit!!!! So handsome in his overalls.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Happy 1st birthday Biscuit *
From Oliver and Sally


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy B-Day Biscuit

Hope you have a wonderfull fun filled day.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy first Birthday Biscuit!!!!! you are just so cute in your overalls.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of The Day, Biscuit. Wish you many more!

Amy, I loved the pictures. He looks so cute in his coveralls. A walk on the beach would be perfect! Wish you lots of fun. We want to see more pictures


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind wishes to Biski ! 

Poornima, I'm finally figuring out the photo thing, my camera, etc., so hopefully I'll post more in the future.

I'm a bit embarassed about his eyestain in the photos. You'll notice there's none in his avatar, just six wks ago . It's driving me nuts. :frusty: He pretty much eats basically kibble and spring water. I'm so afraid to introduce anything new w/him because of his sensitive skin and eyes. I started Angel Eyes about 2 wks ago, and am praying for results. I know there's another thread on this, and will re-read . . .


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What sweet photos and a sweet way to celebrate his birthday. Be sure to take the camera along!

Happy Birthday Biscuit!
Amanda & Dora

P.S. I love the skull on the overalls!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Biscuit!! Hav a wonderful day!  

A beach visit would be perfect and new toys would top it all off quite nicely!

Susan


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

arty: :wave: :cheer2: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BISCUIT!!!!!! 

Love the overalls, Amy! He looks adorable!

Ricky turned a yr. old July 14th, then Sammy did 2 weeks later. We didn't do a thing! Terrible parents. :frusty: Maybe next year... 

Have fun!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Dont feel bad I was not hear for Yoda 1st. b Day I was in hawaii Im bad too LOL


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BISCUIT!*

I just love the picture in your signature avatar with him all "stiff". :biggrin1:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

BISCUIT IS A BIG BOY NOW!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY FROM VALENTINO!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

:drum: arty: :dance: Happy Birthday Biscuit!
Hope your day is special!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

HAPPY BARKDAY BISQUIT!!!! How about making homemade liver treats to celebrate? Might make the house stink, but they will be a big hit with the neezer! <grin>


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amy R. said:


> You guys are the best. Thank you for your warm wishes. Only this group would appreciate the occasion and the fun spirit of it. When I mention this to my friends they are, frankly, weirded out :suspicious: or speechless! ound:


My parents were dog breeders and still warned me about "getting back into dogs" because of all the "weirdness." Oh heck, embrace it and share it with us. What happens at the Hav Forum, stays at the Hav Forum! LOL!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I have not read all the posts but have some toughts. Traditinon in my family for the 1sr b-day is a cake for the birthday kid. Is it possible to make a cake your dog--just him?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm planning on taking Kubrick to one of the best burger and shake places in NYC, the Shake Shack. They have a special peanut butter and frozen custard with a biscuit just for dogs... it's called The Pooch-ini. So I think that will be a nice birthday thing to do for Kubrick. Maybe you can get some peanut butter ice cream for him? I'm sure he'd love it!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, that's a good idea!

There is this ice cream place by my house that has a "doggie cone", it is a small cone with low sugar vanilla ice cream. Gucci LOVES it. She has only been there 3 times, but after the first time she recognizes the place and gets SOO excited when she *sees* we are there. It is SO cute.

She loves PB ice cream!

I might have to do that too for her birthday, granted.....we'll FREEZE, but I'm sure she won't mind. ound: 

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well if you cant get it in a specialty store, the grocery store does sell Doggie ice cream, as a matter of fact, our last playdate in july, we celebrated Lily's 4th bday & I served PB doggie ice cream to all the pups! I posted pics in the old NJ playdate thread.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

susaneckert said:


> Dont feel bad I was not hear for Yoda 1st. b Day I was in hawaii Im bad too LOL


Thanks. Nice to see you back at the forum, Susan!!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks Marj its been a long time. Im still trying to convence hubby in another hav he is not giving it at all .I want a little female so bad. I see all the new pups here and OMG makes me want one even more.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow, THANKS EVERYBODY for the darling SO creative birthday "cards" , & such great ideas---liver treats, pb ice cream, special burgers, walks on the beach etc. ----I'm beginning to wish it were MY birthday, LOL !

So, we are going to go to the city to a cafe that allows dogs outside (Rosa's on Union St.) and then go to Tennessee Valley to the beach. And then it's pbice cream time. I was also thinking--a bit of scrambled eggs w/chicken livers for dinner. Oh dear, I hope he doesn't uke: 

I liked that, Kimberly,---what happens on the Forum, etc. It's a good thing, or otherwise I'd be in BIG trouble. . . :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

arty:arty:Happy Birthday Biscuit!arty:arty:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy Birthday Biscuit:flame: :drum: :violin: :cheer2: :hungry: where's my cake?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Wow, THANKS EVERYBODY for the darling SO creative birthday "cards" , & such great ideas---liver treats, pb ice cream, special burgers, walks on the beach etc. ----I'm beginning to wish it were MY birthday, LOL !
> 
> So, we are going to go to the city to a cafe that allows dogs outside (Rosa's on Union St.) and then go to Tennessee Valley to the beach. And then it's pbice cream time. I was also thinking--a bit of scrambled eggs w/chicken livers for dinner. Oh dear, I hope he doesn't uke:
> 
> I liked that, Kimberly,---what happens on the Forum, etc. It's a good thing, or otherwise I'd be in BIG trouble. . . :biggrin1:


Yes, where else can you be a Crazy Dog lady w/o being laughed at hysterically!  Dang........I wish it was MY birthday, you have quite the festive day planned. I'm hoping no uke: either. HAH. Maybe you should split all the new foods up and just celebrate a "Birthday WEEK". ound:

Kara


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Amy,
Happy Birthday!! Congratulations on celebrating a wonderful year with your little one. 

"The life given us by nature is short, but the memory of a life well spent is eternal." -- Cicero​
Wishing you many, many more.

All the best,
*'Lo*


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

arty: arty: arty: Thank you again, everyone, for such creative, fun & caring responses. Even a wonderful quote from Cicero, 'Lo . Now that takes this all to a loftier plane! I showed my husband and he couldn't believe it! :jaw: 

So we went to SF, and Biscuit was well-behaved. And for a hike, where he loved smelling everything new. When we got home, tired and hot, I gave him a bully stick and a gourmet dog cookie (which he rejected), but he LOVED the Frosty Paws doggy ice cream. So now it's time for the omelette!

Biscuit sends puppy kisses!:kiss: :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oh my, we're arriving late to the party but we still want to wish Biscuit a

arty: :llama: :cheer2: VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!:cheer2: :llama: arty:

We hope your day was an excellent one!

Wanda & Pepper (who's wishing it was his birthday :biggrin1: )


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wanda, the party's not over yet ! arty: arty: arty: You and Pepper come on down !


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Here's Pepper dancing for joy at the idea of joining the party:biggrin1: 

Wanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

That is so cute! Biscuit loves to dance, too . I love what Pepper is wearing, very stylish and So-Cal


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Jeanne, believe it or not, the picture of Biscuit "all stiff" in my signature was taken when he was sleeping, upside down . I couldn't believe my eyes and was lucky my camera was nearby.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BISCUIT!!! arty: arty: arty: :clap2: :clap2: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:*

He looks darling in his overalls!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Amy,

On Kohana's first birthday she had a party with presents, wore a birthday dress and even had a girl friend come over to celebrate. I baked her a carrot cake, and made a special meatloaf and we all enjoyed it! Some people think we are a bit strange going all out, but Kohana brings so much love and joy in our home and sure is part of the family! Go Celebrate!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Libby, that sounds like the perfect party for Kohana's first ! And I agree, our dogs deserve some kind of recognition for being such joyful little creatures. Right now the birthday boy has crashed at my feet after his BIG day.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

WE WANT PICS!!!!!!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Poor Ahnold got neutered around his birthday and I was busy with the remodel on Cosmos's
I think we will pick a celebration day sometime this year .and invite Miss Tulip .. 
I t is just a little over a year since I lost Asta and got Cosmo . I do have to say it has been a very busy and enlightening year so I can relate to what others have to say .
Never in my wildest dreams did i think I would have two Havanese and have an opportunity to chat about them on line ..
I can relate to your birthday stories . When Asta and Tulip were such close buddies Donna called Asta Tulip fiancee - we got some really weird looks but hey we had fun !!
Now that I have the two - Tulip is notorious now for liking younger men .. We should call her Demi !! The boys love her and think she is so cool !!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Yes,it is amazing what the future can bring. I NEVER dreamed I would own a dog this time last year!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Amy, isnt it amazing how fast things change??? For the better!!!!
Laurie


----------

